# How to tour Tuscany and where to stay



## Lucky Larry (Aug 23, 2010)

We're going to tour Tuscany for 5 days by car in late October.  

We were going to drive. staying at a different place each night turning in the car at Siena (our last stop before going to Florence by train).

Now we're thinking about finding a central location, e.g. a B&B on a farm, and just drive to the various places and return each night.  That way we wouldn't have to drag out our luggage (we're on a 3 week trip and we'll have a regular size suit case and a overnight bag as well as back packs).  

It seems that distances are not far, an hour or so drive in one direction or another and we're at most places we want to visit.  

Is staying in a central spot and traveling out a good idea?  Maybe Siena?  

Where is a good place to stay?  Since we're out most of the day we need a decent room with breakfast, nothing luxurious.


----------



## levatino (Aug 23, 2010)

i would avoid staying in Siena proper.  Parking is restricted &  expensive in the city center. getting in & out of the city is a project...  I would find an agriturismo near the s2 or the A1 to expedite being able to move around....

agriturismo.it lists many suitable properties...  look in the providence of tuscany/arezzo


----------



## Lucky Larry (Aug 23, 2010)

So you think it is a good idea to stay in one spot and travel around?

Thanks for agriturismo.it,  I hadn't found that site.


----------



## IngridN (Aug 23, 2010)

Develop your itinerary and see if it works. We did that in Provence. Stayed in Avignon 5 days as most of the sites were within a 1 hour drive from Avignon. For our Tuscany trip, it did not work out that way and we packed up and stayed at a different place each night. 

Ingrid


----------



## 225chs (Aug 25, 2010)

The question is where in Tuscany do you wish to visit. It is larger than one anticipates. in all our trips (we tend to go every other year) we pick one place to stay and then travel from that spot. The only negative is my limitation on wine if I have to drive back. for that reason,if not staying in a timeshare, I prefer a smaller town to stay in such as Montelcino, or Orvieto (yes I know that is Umbria). Siena is a must, what else is on you agenda?


----------

